# Langostino Etouffee



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*Langostino Etouffee*
I'm going off the reservation here with this etouffee sauce.
Not going to use chicken/vegetable stock or a roux for thickening, I'm using  a flour and water slurry.
Just happen to be out of stock and bullion right now.

*Etouffee Sauce*
1 stick of butter
1 large Onion, diced
1-2 sticks of Celery, diced
1 Bell pepper, diced
1T Garlic, minced
1T Cajun spice blend
1T Red Pepper, crushed - season to taste
1-2T Flour
.5-1 C water

Butter in sauce pan, cook until it just starts to turn color
add veggies and cook till soft
add Cajun spice
combine flour water, add half to pan and simmer
add more/less depending on the consistency you desire
if you get it too thick add water to thin
Check seasoning again














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017








*I'm going off the reservation, again.*
I'm not adding the Langostino directly to the sauce as I've a family member coming who has a shellfish allergy.
The Langostino will be dredged in seasoned flour and fried till just golden, and then added to each plate.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017







Etouffee served over white rice.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 18, 2018)

Dang Chile 

I love Cajun food and that looks really good. Never had langostino before. But I would sure like to try them.

Never even seen them for sale or on a menu up here in Tacoma/Seattle area. 

Will have to do some looking around for them.

Thanks for sharing your recipe with us.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Dang Chile
> 
> I love Cajun food and that looks really good. Never had langostino before. But I would sure like to try them.
> 
> ...


Substitute crawfish, shrimp, lobster or crab.


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 18, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Substitute crawfish, shrimp, lobster or crab.




I can get those easy enough. I like shrimp a lot. So will probably go that route. 

What do langostino taste like? Are they in the crawfish or crab family? Im guessing they come from the gulf of Texas/Louisiana area?


----------

